# The "Leave it!" Challenge!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Lets see those well behaved pets! :biggrin:


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's Neeko, but it's 2 years old. She was 9 months in the picture. I'll find or get a new one. 

Fun thread!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

A more recent one of Neeko. 










My boys can wait, too. Just not as long.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

This was after 5 minutes, Don't know if you can see the treats on his paws  
What a fun thread!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

@Sproket, I love your pit bull! Such a gorgeous dog! The blue color is my absolute favorite!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I"ll have to get a pic of Mollie. I'll see if I can find that picture of the pitbull with the treats on his head and in his mouth, I thought that one was a classic!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

A photo I found somewhere, it's not my dog (of course), but I sure wish. What a good pup he/she is.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> View attachment 8630
> 
> 
> A photo I found somewhere, it's not my dog (of course), but I sure wish. What a good pup he/she is.


Bwah ha ha! Too cute!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Felix said:


> @Sproket, I love your pit bull! Such a gorgeous dog! The blue color is my absolute favorite!


aww thanks! He isn't bad for a "shelter special" :rofl:

Here is Jody being a very good girl! The POS camera was being a POS so she had to be very patient


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm going to have to do this tomorrow during the day as the lighting in my kitchen isn't that great, but I about died laughing. Casper was laying there watching me put down the cookies then I told him to leave it and he turned his head and went to sleep. The cat however, doesn't follow any commands!










You are seriously going to let the cat eat my cookies????


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

riddick4811 said:


> I'm going to have to do this tomorrow during the day as the lighting in my kitchen isn't that great, but I about died laughing. Casper was laying there watching me put down the cookies then I told him to leave it and he turned his head and went to sleep. The cat however, doesn't follow any commands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, my cats kept trying to eat the treats off of his paws! Which is why it took me so long to get a decent pic, LOL!


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Ah please mom, pleeaaasse!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I love the pictures but I'm sorry if I hear the" leave it" command one more time I may commit hairy carry. Lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng story.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't have any little treats like that but here's Ripley waiting for the ok to eat Thanksgiving dinner, I never make her wait long because she drools and it's gross


----------

